# What is strong



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Not talkign about for experience and advanced lifters

I mean compared to average dude on street

So, for me example: 5'10 145lbs

Slow controlled reps:

Deadlift 1* bodyweight 10reps

Military Press 0.5* bodyweight 8 reps

Chin ups 15 reps

Pull ups 6 reps

Bar Dips 10 reps

Am I strong for my stats and compared to general population my size?

I been out of training for a while and this is my current strength...tbh I never been much stronger though... :confused1: BUT have been bigger


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

nothing very eye catching or impressive about those stats.. looks begginer(ish) to me.. However, keep at it and im sure after a few years of training it will be a different story.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> nothing very eye catching or impressive about those stats.. looks begginer(ish) to me.. However, keep at it and im sure after a few years of training it will be a different story.


well a few of mates were at my house the older day much bigger than me between 11-13 stone a bit taller

And I was stronger than all off them

they are built as well not out of shape...

One does Tae kwon do, another keeps fit now and again..1 never does f all

eg they couldnt even do 3 chin ups


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

There are loads of charts etc re what is strong or not pending on your experiance and body weight.

But you can get caught up on how many reps for how many sets etc.

If your into bodybuilding it dont matter, its the effect that you want, to get big and proportioned well.

If your into power your body weight on the bar, perfect form for 5 reps or so is a great achievment.

When you can lift over your body weight your getting strong.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

bit of a difference between your pull-up and chin-up numbers, are you starting from a deadhang with both, and going to chin above bar?

for deadlifts a 1.5 or 2x bodyweight would be a good goal, 65kg isn't very much. Though obviously don't compromise form and injure yourself trying to stroke your ego.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

gerg said:


> bit of a difference between your pull-up and chin-up numbers, are you starting from a deadhang with both, and going to chin above bar?
> 
> for deadlifts a 1.5 or 2x bodyweight would be a good goal, 65kg isn't very much. Though obviously don't compromise form and injure yourself trying to stroke your ego.


Yeh dead hang and pull myself up and head over the bar..quite slow controlled reps...I find wide grip pull ups a lot harder...I could only do 1 or 2 when i was doing like 10 chin ups

Are you talking about deadlifts for 8-10 reps or 1 rep max?

Cause I do 70kg for 10 slow reps...could do more..I wasnt going to failure

ALso I remeber I couldnt do any bar dips...had to use assisted machines...now I can do loads.....But when I talk about reps I am talkign about slow tempo controlled reps

I've seen vids on youtube and guys doing 30 dips or pull ups and they do them only half full and at the speed of light...total BS IMO


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah 2 x bodyweight would be good. I can nearly do that with deadlifts, I'm about 85kg and can pull 160kg. I'm 17....


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah 2 x bodyweight would be good. I can nearly do that with deadlifts, I'm about 85kg and can pull 160kg. I'm 17....


Is that good for 1 rep or 10 reps?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Is that good for 1 rep or 10 reps?


Nah 160kg is my 1RM.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nah 160kg is my 1RM.


well if I do 70kg for 10..wodner what would be my 1RM

If I weigh 65kg...then 130kg would be good? 100kg even good? Prob could do that like

Not got enough weight plates in house to test lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

slimcut said:


> well if I do 70kg for 10..wodner what would be my 1RM
> 
> If I weigh 65kg...then 130kg would be good? 100kg even good? Prob could do that like
> 
> Not got enough weight plates in house to test lol


Well I think I can do about 135kg x 10 so maybe you could do 100/110kg


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Just to upset you, if you weigh 10.5 stone, bw exercises like pull ups etc will be easier than your mates, there's nothing to lift. Hang soem weights around you so you are the same as your mates then you'll see who's stronger.

How many more threads do you want to ask basically the same questions over and over again?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

BillC said:


> Just to upset you, if you weigh 10.5 stone, bw exercises like pull ups etc will be easier than your mates, there's nothing to lift. Hang soem weights around you so you are the same as your mates then you'll see who's stronger.
> 
> How many more threads do you want to ask basically the same questions over and over again?


yeh but they have bigger muscles than me

So its all the same

if they have 145lbs lbm and are lifitng 165lbs

And I have 125lbs lbm and lifting 145lbs

its all relative mate

So if I put wieghts on me that woudl be silly...you really never thought about this did you

i am stonger lb per lb, which is what you test...

Anyway one boy over a sotne heavier than me could barely lift the 70kg bar off the ground..so I guess that says it all...

Ps- when di I ask this question before exactly?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I seriously struggle to believe that an 11stone man couldn't deadlift a 70kg barbell.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

If your looking for people to tell you your strong you may need to go somewhere else....

You're doing ok. Keep at it and you'll get better. My advice - stop doing things slow, the guys doing fast pull ups ARE stronger than you. Don't do slow deadlifts.

M


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

T.F. said:


> I seriously struggle to believe that an 11stone man couldn't deadlift a 70kg barbell.


Well this dudes a pure stoner..He pulled it up once, toiling and was like fuk this...dropped it down and that was that


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

slimcut said:


> yeh but they have bigger muscles than me
> 
> So its all the same
> 
> ...


A minute ago these guys were bigger than you and had more muscle?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

martin brown said:


> If your looking for people to tell you your strong you may need to go somewhere else....
> 
> You're doing ok. Keep at it and you'll get better. My advice - stop doing things slow, the guys doing fast pull ups ARE stronger than you. Don't do slow deadlifts.
> 
> M


I aint fishing for complimetns BUT it seemed to me I was strong for my build compared to the average dude on the street..not comapred to other gym goers..I was wonderign what are good stats?

Why should you not go slow

I thoguth you are meant to do weights like 2-0-2 kinda tempo...Especially deadlifts as they are dangerous

You meant to do pull ups and dips etc..at a fast tempo? I usually slow the eccentric part a lot


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

On come on. JW's mate's ex pulled 120kg on her first attempt, and there's video to prove it.

As for "are you strong", I have good lifts recorded and still don't consider myself strong.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

T.F. said:


> A minute ago these guys were bigger than you and had more muscle?


Yes?

Cant you read?

they weigh Im guessign 165lbs therefore lbm is say 145lb as not fat guys...I weigh 145lbs but prob 125lbs lbm


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

slimcut said:


> I thoguth you are meant to do weights like 2-0-2 kinda tempo...Especially deadlifts as they are dangerous


Deadlifts are not dangerous. Or at least no more dangerous than any other exercise done properly. It's an explosive movement that you are meant to hold at the top.

Bench press is more dangerous.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> On come on. JW's mate's ex pulled 120kg on her first attempt, and there's video to prove it.
> 
> As for "are you strong", I have good lifts recorded and still don't consider myself strong.


My missus deadlifted 100kg at 55kg bodyweight with around 6 months training (from me lol). It's hardly big weights is it!

The normal guy off the street is WEAK. It's not much of an achievement to be stronger. The average gym trainer is what I'd call average strength, usually-

1 x BW bench press

1.5x BW deadlift


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Deadlifts are not dangerous. Or at least no more dangerous than any other exercise done properly. It's an explosive movement that you are meant to hold at the top.
> 
> Bench press is more dangerous.


so for deads should you pull up fast..pause at top..then drop fast....then start again?

Or drop slowly on eccentric?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

*MY *

*WINKY !!!*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
​


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Yes?
> 
> Cant you read?


Yes, i can read, you cheeky f*ck.

Last time i reply to your daft threads.

How's your baldness coming on buddy? I'd be careful when showing 'how strong you are' and outlifting your mates, you might look in the mirror afterwards and see something like this staring back:










:lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> *MY *
> 
> *WINKY !!!*
> 
> ...


I heard it's your smell that's strong, not your winky :laugh: :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

slimcut said:


> so for deads should you pull up fast..pause at top..then drop fast....then start again?
> 
> Or drop slowly on eccentric?


It's a controlled drop. If you drop slowly, you risk injury; if it's too fast it means you can't control the weight.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

martin brown said:


> My missus deadlifted 100kg at 55kg bodyweight with around 6 months training (from me lol). It's hardly big weights is it!
> 
> The normal guy off the street is WEAK. It's not much of an achievement to be stronger. The average gym trainer is what I'd call average strength, usually-
> 
> ...


Thats kool

TBH the average guy on the street is WEAK

For example take me or Bruce Lee..scrawny looking dudes walking on the street BUT still could prob outlift even huge guys who never workout...

Like people take **** or laugh when I say I go to gym or do weights...IRL...fact is I could not only lift more than them..

Wonder if it has any relevance to fighting and knocking them out? Which is what I may do next time :thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Thats kool
> 
> TBH the average guy on the street is WEAK
> 
> ...


We've seen your pic and read your posts, you whine and moan like a little girl, i really don't see you outlifting, or knocking out, any big guys, anytime soon. What if they pulled your hair out - man you'd be upset then! :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

T.F. said:


> I heard it's your smell that's strong, not your winky :laugh: :whistling:


Cheeky tw*t l am always fragrant !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

slimcut said:


> I aint fishing for complimetns BUT it seemed to me I was strong for my build compared to the average dude on the street..not comapred to other gym goers..I was wonderign what are good stats?


...and the point of out lifting an average joe on the street is? Just because they are bigger than you doesnt necessarily mean they should lift more than you.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> ...and the point of out lifting an average joe on the street is? Just because they are bigger than you doesnt necessarily mean they should lift more than you.


Yeh but people will judge your strength on your size

For example...noone would know I got to gym or do weights and can lift over 100kg?

People assume you are weak when you only 10 stone at just under 6ft

Strength and size are unrelated...YET why are powerlifters always overly big guys...none of them are cut...they are usually high % bodyfat or fat fukers?

Same with shot putt throwers etc....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

slimcut said:


> People assume you are weak when you only 10 stone at just under 6ft
> 
> *Strength and size are unrelated...YET why are powerlifters always overly big guys...none of them are cut...they are usually high % bodyfat or fat fukers? *


That is both wrong and insulting. A strong muscle isn't necessarily big, but a big muscle will be strong. Look at Powerlifter08, a member here - he competed a while ago and pulled a 185kg deadlift IIRC and he's not the biggest man in the world.

As for your assertion *none of them are cut...they are usually high % bodyfat or fat fukers *then I suggest you ACTUALLY look at some photos from a PL comp. Nobody would ever accuse Martin Brown - a member here - of being lardy, and in fact at the British Finals this year there were a few guys so lean and in shape they'd put some bodybuilders to shame.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

slimcut said:


> Yeh but people will judge your strength on your size
> 
> For example...noone would know I got to gym or do weights and can lift over 100kg?
> 
> ...


Just like why do long skinny weak guys always try and pretend they're strong?

Just the way it is.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Just like why do long skinny weak guys always try and pretend they're strong?
> 
> Just the way it is.


Its called the saturday night ego...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Just like why do long skinny weak guys always try and pretend they're strong?
> 
> Just the way it is.


there usually chavs or smackheads

Nah fair enough not all pl are fat but many are...and I mean proper fat guys...not athletic looking at all..yes soem are muscleualr and not overweight BUT why carry all that excess fat it isn't going to contribute to strength?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

slimcut said:


> Strength and size are unrelated...YET why are powerlifters always overly big guys...none of them are cut...they are usually high % bodyfat or fat fukers?
> 
> Same with shot putt throwers etc....


Bud look up:


Jarek dymek

Mauriusz Pudzianowski

Derek Poundstone

Jimmy Marku

Kevin Nee


... a few world strongest man competitors, i think you'll change your opinion.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Nobody would ever accuse Martin Brown - a member here - of being lardy,
> 
> and in fact at the British Finals this year there were a few guys so lean and in shape they'd put some bodybuilders to shame.


Now the first part isn't entirely true, I habe my moments lol

...and the second part is very true.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

slimcut said:


> For example take me or Bruce Lee..scrawny looking dudes


LOL are you sayin that your the same build/physic as bruce lee lol? And Bruce lee ent scrawny mate, his ripped like fvck!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

TIMMY_432 said:


> LOL are you sayin that your the same build/physic as bruce lee lol? And Bruce lee ent scrawny mate, his ripped like fvck!


right then if bruce lee was wearign a dress suit and u saw him wlaking the street at night..hed just be any other skinny dude

Even with his top off he has a tiny frame..with small muscles...thoguh his body fat is really ripped and he has all muscles developed that not many other people do..

and I do look liek bruce lee..with clothes on lol...NOT NAKED...yet!




























skinny man?


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes he has got a tiny frame but i would never call bruce lee scrawny! Theres a big difference between a dude with a tiny frame but who is still ripped and scrawny! Its not like all bruce lee had to do was lose his bf and he would be ripped! Thats not his natural muscle showin through that you see, that is still built up muscle but with very very little bf.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

And those really arnt the best pics that youve put up of bruce lee to show his ripped physic and muscles!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

TIMMY_432 said:


> And those really arnt the best pics that youve put up of bruce lee to show his ripped physic and muscles!


sure

But in a suit with loose clothes on etc...he is nothing special...

Or if you saw him from a medium distance...tiny thin guy...

Up close..in lyrca or tight clothes you'd see he is very muscular..moreo when naked

Even up close with baggy tracky top and pants you woudl think nothgin special off him..just an average little chap

Better pic










still small chest in terms off puffed upness?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate they are av stats i suppose but my training partner , hass only been lifting 2 months ans he is 10 stone dead on, and he is dead lifting 80kg. but keep working on it an upping the weight. lots of good advice on here so gd luck


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, "strong" is relative. For me, a 2.5x+bw deadlift is pretty strong, and a 3xbw deadlift is most definitely strong. I can pull the former but not the latter yet. But when I was pulling sub 1.5xbw, I'd have considered a 2xbw pull strong.

Look at what some of the 50kg female olympic lifters can put overhead and then see if you still consider yourself strong pound for pound


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

I guess you guys all measure strength as in 1RM then?

Pull ups and dips are more endurance strength?

Whereas 1RM deadlift is ''pure'' strength?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

slimcut said:


> I guess you guys all measure strength as in 1RM then?
> 
> Pull ups and dips are more endurance strength?
> 
> Whereas 1RM deadlift is ''pure'' strength?


I could rep a deadlift 45 times, and it would be endurance, equally I could perform a 1 rep max, which would be purely strength, though I obviously wouldn't be able to use the same weight for both. Same with pull-ups and most other exercises.

The deadlift, squat, press and pull-ups are good indicators of overall strength.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

my training partner at 75 kg pulls a 240 deadlift thats strong


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

This is a good picture of Bruce Lee.










Also acording to wiki Bruce Lee could perform bicep curls at a weight of 70 to 80 lbs (about 32 to 36 kg) for three sets of eight repetitions.

Try that at 65kg bodyweight.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

just chucking in my pennys worth....

With most things in life, it is better to focus on what you are doing than others around you. They will either limit your belief or make you feel sh*t about what you have achieved. So long as you have developed a system that is measurable so you can track progress, as long as you feel you are doing your best, that is fine. You can always learn of others but dont get too paranoid about comparisons - this apples to a lot of things in life imo.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I am HULK

HULK IS STRONG


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I am HULK
> 
> HULK IS STRONG


Hulk is also stupid.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BlitzAcez said:


> Hulk is also stupid.


Hulk is not actually real dude:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Hulk is not actually real dude:confused1: :confused1:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Superman is strong: Con is superman thus Con=strong. :thumbup1:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Hulk is not actually real dude:confused1: :confused1:


WHAT??? lies lieslies, why else am I jabbing in a vain attempt to get a touch of hulkness, if he isn't real????

Besides, please tell me you are taking tren again and it'll kick in soon just accepting that comment JW is just not acceptable.

Feel free to rep me as I've been neg'd (1st time too I might add) on this thread and it hurts.

BUT have to say, Hulk has nothing on TAZ, Taz is the ultimate trianglular backed roider:lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Hulk is not actually real dude:confused1: :confused1:


 You know he isn't real? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> This is a good picture of Bruce Lee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome picture of Bruce.

However that is not impressive curling strength.

Sure he did not weigh a lot but he was very small boned being Asian thus propotionately he was decently heavy.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BlitzAcez said:


> You know he isn't real? :laugh:


I am closest thing to him in real life (sometimes I even paint myself green, no shame in that sh1t))

So yes, I would say so:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BillC said:


> WHAT??? lies lieslies, why else am I jabbing in a vain attempt to get a touch of hulkness, if he isn't real????
> 
> Besides, please tell me you are taking tren again and it'll kick in soon just accepting that comment JW is just not acceptable.
> 
> ...


You can be "HULK" like, But not really the HULK

Dont feel bad

UP THE DOSE

That will fullfill your wildest dreams

Who negged you, I wil take care of that mate:lol: :lol:

(ps tren shot firday:thumb


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Will101 said:


> just chucking in my pennys worth....
> 
> With most things in life, it is better to focus on what you are doing than others around you. They will either limit your belief or make you feel sh*t about what you have achieved. So long as you have developed a system that is measurable so you can track progress, as long as you feel you are doing your best, that is fine. You can always learn of others but dont get too paranoid about comparisons - this apples to a lot of things in life imo.


Yep, very well said sir


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

T.F. said:


> I seriously struggle to believe that an 11stone man couldn't deadlift a 70kg barbell.


lol, dunno mate, i was in turkey a few months ago in the gym, i was preparing a warm up set of upright rowing at 60kg, i put it down, and this turkish dude couldnt lift it from the floor. not bigging myself up but its an example of someone not deadlifting their body weight.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

slimcut said:


> *What is strong?*


my dislike for you! :cursing:


----------

